# Pan de Queso - Any recipes out there?



## n00bchef (Apr 11, 2006)

So my wife and I went to a Brazillian BBQ restaraunt, and one of the things we had which was EXCELLENT was their Pan de Queso... (Sort of a baked roll that has a cheesy texture inside...

I am wondering if anyone has a good recipe for this for making it from scratch? I bought a couple of pre-made mixes for it, but I would really like to try my hand at this.

Anyone?

Thanks!

-Jason


----------



## jacaranda (Sep 28, 2006)

... Cherie Hamilton (whose recipes are always reliable and often have a very interesting historical or cultural background) gives a good recipe for Paezinhos de Queijo in her book _"Cuisines of Portuguese Encounters"_ (2001, Hippocrene Books, NY) - her recipe is basically brioche dough with the addition of beer and grated Swiss cheese, made into little bread rolls rolled into crescents like croissants. If you look up the book on Amazon.com you can search inside for the recipe.


----------



## yvany (Jun 16, 2011)

Pao de Queijo I made them and is like my mother's (I'm Brazilian) 1/2 cup of corn oil 1/2 cup of milk 2 large eggs 1 1/4 cups of YUCA flour ( most of Spanish store have them) 2 heaping Tablespoons of fresh grated Parmesan cheese 1/2 teapoon salt 2 teaspoons baking powder. Preheat oven at 425* butter 2 muffin tins with butter and flour. Place all ingredients in a food processor in order indicated ,mix well. Transfer batter to the prepared tins, fill each cup halfway only. Place the tin on a BAKING SHEET and bake on the lower third oven rack for about 20 min. Let cool for a few minutes remove from the tins and serve hot or room temperature, hope you enjoy./img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------

